# Ride to the Ocean & Back



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Provided that the weather cooperates, anyone want to do a run to the ocean and back this Saturday? I was thinking about starting at 9:00AM and doing this route.

Old La Honda Road
Skyline to 84
84 to San Gregorio
San Gregorio to Pescadero 
**Stop at Pescadero for a short break & refreshments***
Pescadero to Haskins Grade
Down Haskins Grade and up West Alpine
Down Pagemill and home.

chl


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I rode Stage Road for the first time in a while. The skeleton with machine gun sculpture is gone, as is the bird sculpture. Anybody know anything about this?

There's a good taqueria in Pescadero in the gas station on the corner. I like to grab a burrito and drink and have lunch on the beach, which is two miles away.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> I rode Stage Road for the first time in a while. The skeleton with machine gun sculpture is gone, as is the bird sculpture. Anybody know anything about this?
> 
> There's a good taqueria in Pescadero in the gas station on the corner. I like to grab a burrito and drink and have lunch on the beach, which is two miles away.


A water bottle full of artichoke soup from Duarte's isn’t too bad either.

I miss the machine gun skeleton sculpture too. It was creepy and the last thing you expect in cute little Pescedero.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

goloso said:


> A water bottle full of artichoke soup from Duarte's isn’t too bad either.


Excellent idea. I miss the flamingo house, too.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Good route. For some reason, I always climb Haskins and descend Pescadero Rd rather than climb it. I guess it's just habit but I do love the descent off Haskins. The downside is the headwind on Stage.

Have fun. Hope the weather forecast clears up for you!


----------

